# co jest grane z tym systemem...

## radek-s

Witam,

ponieważ nie mogłem dojść do porozumienia z moim gentoo - wszystko sie posypało po ktorejś z aktualizacji, postanowiłem postawić system od nowa na x86, zeby nie było problemu z jakimiś niestabilnymi pakietami. Ściągnąłem więc stage3, zrobiłem chroot środowiska, emerge --sync i emerge -e system. Skompilowałem jądro i uruchomiłem system. Ponieważ zamierzam używać kde, zmieniłem profil na default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde. Po tym aby zaktualizować system do nowych flag emerge -uDNatv --keep-going --with-bdeps=y world. I tu zaczęły się problemy, czyli błąd za błędem:

podczas instalowania sysvinit:

```
install: invalid user `root'

make: *** [install] Error 1

```

podczas instalowania kolejnych pakietów:

```
unning libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...          [ !! ]

 * Failed Running libtoolize !

```

i zabawa się kończy dla pozostałych komunikatem, np:

```

emerge --keep-going: x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.7.2 dropped due to unsatisfied dependency

```

co jest grane, że w stabilnej wersji systemu mam takie problemy z jego instalacją? gdzie szukać błędu?

próbowałem zrobić downgrade libtool ale również on się nie zainstalował poprawnie...

mój make.conf:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

LINGUAS="pl en"

LANGUAGE="48"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *radek-s wrote:*   

> ...Po tym aby zaktualizować system do nowych flag emerge -uDNatv --keep-going --with-bdeps=y world. I tu zaczęły się problemy, czyli błąd za błędem:
> 
> podczas instalowania sysvinit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Odpal

```
emerge -uDNatv --with-bdeps=y world
```

i wrzuć przynajmniej tak ze 100 linii ostatnich linii kiedy się zepsuje (nie musisz ręcznie przepisywać, powinno wszystko być w /var/log/emerge.log ).

----------

